# MKIV OEM Golf/GTI/R32 HID DIY Assemble/Disassemble?



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

Anybody got one? Just picked up a set of OEM Golf HID's on the cheap, however they are in dire need of attention. P/O half assed the paint and sealant, so I'm trying to tear them apart and repaint and reseal. New glass lenses as well as a tab repair kit are on the way. 

I have the plastic lens off (that's what was installed) but cannot for the life of me figure out how to separate the guts from the assembly.


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

No one's ever torn them apart. I find it hard to believe. 

Must be an ancient Chinese secret.


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm terrified to open mine up lol. I wanna do a 20th style joey mod on them but I don't wanna ruin a set of perfect looking headlights.

How much did you get them for?? I got mine for $350 shipped because there was "no way" to repair the broken adjusters. Little did the seller know that EuroImage was coming out with their OEM HID adjuster repair kit the following week haha.


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

Picked them up for 5, they were already joey modded when I got them, but it wasn't the greatest.

I got one of them apart and have it sanded down ready for primer & paint.


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

In for pics and any questions let me know...:thumbup:


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

How'd you get the turn signal lens out? Just pry out?


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

BrewDude said:


> How'd you get the turn signal lens out? Just pry out?


If I recall the face of the turn signal is clipped to the orange lens...so it all comes out in one piece.

so push the orange tabs out from the back.


----------



## VR6 Manny (Feb 2, 2007)

Found this thread while trying to search for taking apart Jetta OEM HID's. I need to take mine apart to fix the headlight adjusters, going to order the Euro Image billet ones. What did you to actually take them apart? Did you put them in the oven to soften the silicone seal? Do you have any pictures of what the adjusters look like inside the housing?


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

VR6 Manny said:


> I need to take mine apart to fix the headlight adjusters, *going to order the Euro Image billet ones.*


If you do order you're going to be disappointed. There is no way to adequately secure the adjuster once you have the beam set. The set screw is too short and doesn't secure the adjuster so it winds up moving. 

Tried getting a hold of Euro Image to correct the issue, but 6 months have gone by to no avail and still no solution.


----------



## VR6 Manny (Feb 2, 2007)

BrewDude said:


> If you do order you're going to be disappointed. There is no way to adequately secure the adjuster once you have the beam set. The set screw is too short and doesn't secure the adjuster so it winds up moving.
> 
> Tried getting a hold of Euro Image to correct the issue, but 6 months have gone by to no avail and still no solution.


No way to set as in the screw is too loose and doesnt hold the postition? If that is the case I may still be able to figure something out


----------

